# Jeep JK Hardtop rack.



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience mounting rails to the rear panel of the 07-09 (JK) Jeep Wranglers?

I rarely take off the rear portion of the top but quite often the front panels. I'd like to ditch my hitch rack and get a roof rack.

I realize this will require drilling and waterproffing around the holes and I am prepared to accept that. Any idea who might install something like this?


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

Can't answer your question but what hitch rack do you have? I have an '08 JK, but with dual tops. i only use my hard top Nov-Feb, then go soft-top rest of the year. If you are interested in selling the hitch rack let me know.


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

which hitch rack do you have on your jeep atm? i am looking to possibly get a wrangler and need to know which racks will fit w/ the spare tire back there


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

MisterC said:


> Does anyone have any experience mounting rails to the rear panel of the 07-09 (JK) Jeep Wranglers?
> 
> I rarely take off the rear portion of the top but quite often the front panels. I'd like to ditch my hitch rack and get a roof rack.
> 
> I realize this will require drilling and waterproffing around the holes and I am prepared to accept that. Any idea who might install something like this?


any decent rack shop should be able to do it, you can do it yourself in about an hour, all you need is a drill and a tape measure We charge $50 labor if you buy everything from us so that gives you an idea how easy it is. Yakima and Thule make a system, the Yakima is better...easier to install, easier to take off and put back on although it's slightly more expensive. You need...

Control Towers
2 x Landing Pad 6 (comes with all hardware, silicone sealant, rubber gaskets and caps)
load bars
4 pack of locks

or the Thule is

Tracker towers
TK13 I think (again this comes with all the hardware)
bars
locks

The Yakima is easier to install because you can leave everything in place and drill pilot holes so you know it'll be square when you tighten everything down, with the Thule you have to tape the gaskets to the roof when everything is in place, remove the rack and hope nothing moved before you drill the holes.

oh and don't worry about leaks, I've done lots of these and never had one leak, if it does leak you just unbolt it, clean out the old silicone, squirt some new in there and Bob's your uncle


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for the awesome response.

When you say a decent rack shop, do you mean a bike shop that sells racks? I can't imagine REI being any good at this and my local shop, while great with bikes, I wouldn't think would be too hot on this.

I'd love to take it to you, happen to be in the MD/D.C. area?


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

HAHA! I said a decent rack shop, REI isn't a decent anything shop! Support the little guy, if there's no rack specialist near you (check the dealer locator on www.yakima.com ) go to a bike store, they can get the stuff from QBP (distributor) then offer a good bike mechanic there $50 to install it. He'll need a drill, a tape measure and an 'inside guy'(to hold the nut inside while he tightens the bolt inside. I can have one banged out in 20 minutes but I'm in Boulder Colorado and I think that's a bitfar to drive.

If you need any tips let me know, it's easy to do but easy to mess up if you're crap with tools n stuff.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

werd, ok, I'll see what my shop guys can do.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

I don't remember if I bought the Thule or Yakima tracks. I mounted them on the bed rails of my Dakota and they have been working out great. Line them up, drill the holes and bolt them down with some silicone. Pretty easy.


----------



## longman (May 9, 2007)

tedsti said:


> I don't remember if I bought the Thule or Yakima tracks. I mounted them on the bed rails of my Dakota and they have been working out great. Line them up, drill the holes and bolt them down with some silicone. Pretty easy.


unless you want to be able to move the bars, which is still a pain in the ass on the tracks, the tracks are a waste of $140, you still need the whole control tower/tracker system PLUS the price of the tracks. It's cheaper and easier to put another set of Landing Pads on the roof and have three bar positions for versatility.


----------



## tedsti (Oct 22, 2004)

http://video.google.com/videosearch...sa=X&oi=video_result_group&resnum=7&ct=title#
Here is a good youtube about the tracks

I used the Thule TB60 tracks which don't come with the blind hole hardware and are only about $90. I picked up some Thule 416 (IIRC) feet off of ebay for $30 and I was set. I already had the bars and the bike trays.


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

How about something like this to attach the bike rack too:










I wouldn't drill into my hardtop if I was you. Plus you could use it when you went topless.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I have a JK and a T2. I had to run a drop/extension to fit the bike on it with a 37" spare tire. Here are a few pics.


































It works great for shuttles but I hate how the bikes get so dusty. I have been thinking about throwing a bike bag over them when we hit the gravel roads or maybe having a hitch mount put on the front. Then I could put the rack on the front and the bikes wouldnt get hit with so much dust.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

If I were to do it again. I would put this rack on it. It is spendy. I think MSRP is $950. I belong to a forum and the forum members get it for $699.
www.jk-forum.com is awesome!!
https://www.jk-forum.com/showthread.php?t=61677&highlight=roof+racks

more pics here
https://project-jk.com/wp-gallery2.php?g2_itemId=103742


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

kntr said:


> I have been thinking about throwing a bike bag over them when we hit the gravel roads or maybe having a hitch mount put on the front. Then I could put the rack on the front and the bikes wouldnt get hit with so much dust.


I never thought about a front mounted receiver. That's a great idea. I couldn't find any pics online to get an idea of how it would effect visibility though.....


----------



## 417markg (Nov 20, 2007)

kntr said:


> If I were to do it again. I would put this rack on it. It is spendy. I think MSRP is $950. I belong to a forum and the forum members get it for $699.


Like you'd be able to reach the bikes w/ your 37" tires + lift. I'd think overpasses would be an issue too


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Id probably just leave the bikes on the back till I got to the gravel road, then with two people you could move it to the front hitch.

Or put a cover on the bikes when you hit the gravel. I wouldnt leave it on when on the hwy. The bag flopping around would probably rub the bike raw in a few spots.









The bikes would really be up in the air with the top rack.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

Could you point me in the direction of that drop hitch extension? Seems like a good idea worth looking in to.

Also, I spoke to my local Thule dealer and they seemed a little uneasy with drilling in to my car.

Can anyone recommend anybody in the MarylanD / DC area that has experience with this? Are bike shops who I should be talking to or car shops?

that project JK roof rack looks like it would interfere with the front pieces of my hardtop(i have a 2 door). very cool though.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

RoadMaster makes the expension. They are spendy.
http://www.roadmasterinc.com/products/hitch_acc/hitch_acc.html


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

kntr said:


> RoadMaster makes the expension. They are spendy.
> http://www.roadmasterinc.com/products/hitch_acc/hitch_acc.html


What size drop are you running - about a 4 inch? I just ordered this rack for my JK and need to pick up the extension so I can access the rear of the Jeep. I'm only running 33x11.50s...

And by the way, your Jeep looks great! I'm also a member on JK-Forum so have seen your pics there too!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Mine is the 6" HD. Im running a 37" spare though. You might measure yours to make sure it will open with the rack on. The HD extension is about $125. I got the HD incase I get the extension for the T2 to run 4 bikes. If you are only going to run 2 bikes get the standard. The HD is super HD.


----------



## MisterC (May 17, 2007)

My trouble now is finding a Yakima dealer that will do the installation.

Does anyone know a shop that is comfortable drilling my hardtop in the D.C. Baltimore area? Or do I just call every bike shop in the area that sells for them?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Call a Jeep dealer too.


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

kntr said:


> Mine is the 6" HD. Im running a 37" spare though. You might measure yours to make sure it will open with the rack on. The HD extension is about $125. I got the HD incase I get the extension for the T2 to run 4 bikes. If you are only going to run 2 bikes get the standard. The HD is super HD.


Thanks again for your recommendation and pics. I got the T2 and drop extension installed this morning. It works great! Off to the trails this afternoon.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Which extension did you get? Lets see some pics.


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

I got the 6" HD - went ahead with the HD in case I add-on later. Brand is Blue Ox - local camper supply shop had it in stock. Will take pics soon.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

How much was the extension? I looked at the Blue Ox brand, too. I couldnt find one locally.


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure...had my wife pick it up. I think it was about $125 plus tax. Price was similar to Roadmaster brand at another local shop but they had to order it. I could have ordered on-line but was too impatient and wanted to use the rack this weekend.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Lets see some pics


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

Here they are..


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

only red X


----------



## jkintn (Jan 14, 2009)

One more try...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Looks like it turned out great. Can you open the back all the way up too? I have to tilt my rack down to get in the back. So its a 6" drop but how much of an extension is it?


----------

